# Der gefiederliche Hort



## Th3L0s7 (20. Mai 2012)

Kennt jemand diese Zone? Der gefiederliche Hort?
Alles ist voller Hühner und der einzige Gegner ist ein Schwein. Wenn ich es töte, droppen aller Hand Items, als wäre es ein Rare.
Gebiet ist Akt 2 auf der Suche nach Kulls Blut.


----------



## Yoruna (26. Mai 2012)

ich suche diesen Dungeon schon seit vielen Tagen, kann du mir vllt sagen wo genau du ihn gefunden hast, damit ich weiß welche map ich immer wieder neu laden muss?
liebe Grüße


----------



## Königmarcus (26. Mai 2012)

da die karten doch alle zufallsgeneriert werden, kann man da glaub ich keinen genauen standpunkt festlegen


----------



## Yoruna (26. Mai 2012)

jain...zumindest kann man festellen auf welcher map er auftaucht...und wie er aussieht, manche von den dingern nehmen ja enormen platz ein. Map und Erkennungsmerkmale wäre schon alles was ich brauche


----------



## Pararius (26. Mai 2012)

Reicht die Info "auf der Suche nach Kulls Blut" aus dem Eingangspost nicht nicht?

- die Quest ist demnach "Blut und Sand" und die Zone wohl die "trostlosen Sande"

Einfacher wird die Sache jedoch, wenn man die Folgequest "Der schwarze Seelenstein" nimmt und sich dort von Kulls Archiven aus auf die Suche macht. Das Dungeon zählt als eine der Möglichkeiten für die "uralte Vorrichtung".
Diese Spawnt in dem Gebiet, zumindest laut der Beschreibung zu diesem Youtube-Video, nur an zwei möglichen Orten.


----------



## Yoruna (26. Mai 2012)

klasse, das reicht mir...ich hab bisher 6 verschiedene möglichkeiten der vorrichtung gesehen, aber diesen dungeon nicht....aber jetzt weiß ich was ich zu tun hab


----------

